# what are you eating and drinking... right now!



## King Dorado (Feb 9, 2016)

plantain chips, and a Cuba Libre here.  these chips are making me thirsty too...

(i got Jamaican jerk chicken flavored chips waiting in the wings next)


----------



## Llust (Feb 9, 2016)

shrimp chips


----------



## Heyden (Feb 9, 2016)

a shtload of 5 gum and icy water


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 9, 2016)

yogurt and coffee yay late lazy breakfasts!


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Feb 9, 2016)

Ice water, eating nothing because I'm at work and have no money. =] I wish I was eating something though, all I had today was grilled cheese.


----------



## visibleghost (Feb 9, 2016)

nothing
i ate lunch a while ago, i ate pasta with chicken and vegetables.  i drank milk with it lol


----------



## Dae Min (Feb 9, 2016)

Nothing because I just woke up. ^^ I'll get some Pure Leaf iced tea soon


----------



## VividVero (Feb 9, 2016)

I had coffee but my cat scared me and made me spill it on my thighs. Sad life.


----------



## Horizon (Feb 9, 2016)

White coffee and fruit salad


----------



## visibleghost (Feb 9, 2016)

i guess this counts as eating..?? I am chewing chewing gum,,


----------



## pandapples (Feb 9, 2016)

Apple juice heh


----------



## Squidward (Feb 9, 2016)

Drinking water and eating salsa in like 5 mins!


----------



## King Dorado (Feb 9, 2016)

Squidward said:


> Drinking water and eating salsa in like 5 mins!



salsa by itself?!


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Feb 9, 2016)

pandapples said:


> Apple juice heh



The king of all beverages, now I have to go home and chug some too!


----------



## Soigne (Feb 9, 2016)

Cheerios and milk !


----------



## piske (Feb 9, 2016)

A caramel macchiato!


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 9, 2016)

lemon fanta hah just had to get a large bottle now


----------



## riummi (Feb 9, 2016)

A cabbage and pork steamed bun


----------



## Dae Min (Feb 9, 2016)

Milano cookies!


----------



## Belle of Pripyat (Feb 9, 2016)

Cheese pizza from Little Caesar's and water.


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 9, 2016)

chewing gum well i just spat it out so i dont get too bad teeth..


----------



## kassie (Feb 9, 2016)

drinking sea salt water for a flush/cleanse

not... the best tasting thing in the world.


----------



## mogyay (Feb 9, 2016)

king dad u know whats up

pancakes, thats what im eating


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 9, 2016)

^lol!

well pasta and probably gonna have some water. or milk idek i think im starting to be lactose intolerant :c


----------



## SoftFairie (Feb 9, 2016)

Mac & Cheeseeeeeee <3


----------



## riummi (Feb 9, 2016)

Lamb and mashed potatoes


----------



## Oblivia (Feb 9, 2016)

I'm about to be eating some cereal and drinking some orange juice but I'm procrastinating like nobody's business.


----------



## MayorJudyOfZootopia (Feb 9, 2016)

nothing X.X and im starved...... i am gonna die halp me o.o and im too dang lazy to get something.... have my ds in my lap

- - - Post Merge - - -



mogyay said:


> king dad u know whats up
> 
> pancakes, thats what im eating



u know whats up? the sky...


----------



## jiny (Feb 9, 2016)

sugar cookies


----------



## 3skulls (Feb 9, 2016)

Pasta with 2 cups of Green Beans and 2 pieces of Ezekiel Bread. Drinking some water with BCAA's


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Feb 9, 2016)

Im eating tofu musubi cuz i got swagger like mcjagger


----------



## Beardo (Feb 9, 2016)

doughssant said:


> a shtload of 5 gum and icy water



My mouth is burning just thinking about it

Carrots and some dip, and this amazing raspberry yogurt.


----------



## radioloves (Feb 9, 2016)

I'm drinking water and earlier today I ate subway xD


----------



## riummi (Feb 9, 2016)

ice cream


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Feb 9, 2016)

Pepparkaka and warm water


----------



## Cass123 (Feb 9, 2016)

A steak burrito with lime juice!


----------



## PeeBraiin (Feb 9, 2016)

eating Takis


----------



## teshima (Feb 9, 2016)

girl scout thin mints because its cookie season !!!(they expensive af tho


----------



## Ichigo. (Feb 9, 2016)

spicy tuna bread :')


----------



## jiny (Feb 9, 2016)

Doritos


----------



## King Dorado (Feb 9, 2016)

carved up the Mardi Gras king's cake just now.  so sweet and rich


----------



## Sig (Feb 9, 2016)

pizza and water ;3c


----------



## Llust (Feb 10, 2016)

leftover earth cake from the lunar new year celebration


----------



## LinkToTheWorld (Feb 10, 2016)

Glass of orange juice  I don't tend to eat until the afternoons/evenings. Can't tolerate anything before then


----------



## MasqueradeAlice (Feb 10, 2016)

Sierra Mist. I usually get Coke, but I wanted variety today lol


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 10, 2016)

coffee and yogurt lol.. yes late breakfasts ftw


----------



## Megan. (Feb 10, 2016)

Blackcurrant Ribena.


----------



## Shawna (Feb 10, 2016)

Chocolate pop tarts and diet coke.


----------



## mogyay (Feb 10, 2016)

LinkToTheWorld said:


> Glass of orange juice  I don't tend to eat until the afternoons/evenings. Can't tolerate anything before then



i feel u on this but i usually need to force myself otherwise my tummy goes crazy in class and it's embarrassing

i had like a raw cashew bar a few minutes ago, it was nice


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 10, 2016)

mogyay said:


> i feel u on this but i usually need to force myself otherwise my tummy goes crazy in class and it's embarrassing



yeah i usually have a yogurt so stomach doesn't purr haywire halfway through sht lol.

anyways cream puff/semla thing and coffee.. might nab some oatmeal before i go to the movies tho


----------



## Solus (Feb 10, 2016)

Tamles and water. Haha!


----------



## mayorkira (Feb 10, 2016)

I'm currently drinking coffee and eating a stale low fat muffin. Loving the coffee, just not sure about the muffin.


----------



## Dae Min (Feb 10, 2016)

Vitamin water: fruit punch, which doesn't taste at all like fruit punch, and a hotdog


----------



## King Dorado (Feb 10, 2016)

its Ash Wednesday here, so i havent eaten much yet, just part of a piece of toast.


----------



## Squidward (Feb 10, 2016)

Just ate some banana pancakes yum


----------



## Belle of Pripyat (Feb 10, 2016)

I'm getting ready to eat a bowl of Ravioli.


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Feb 10, 2016)

Some grape tomatoes and ginger ale.


----------



## Xerolin (Feb 10, 2016)

Ritz. Ive eaten like half the roll in one sitting rn
oh noze


----------



## King Dorado (Feb 13, 2016)

S'mores flavored Pop-Tarts, toasted.  just spring water for now, cause imma bout to climb back into bed...


----------



## Zodiac Crossing (Feb 13, 2016)

I had a cup of percolated coffee.  My favorite way to make it uvu and im going to Buffalo WildWings later for my bros  late birthday lunch


----------



## Rasha (Feb 13, 2016)

latte and gummy worms


----------



## sej (Feb 13, 2016)

I am eating bacon and maple syrup crisps!


----------



## Hyoshido (Feb 13, 2016)

Not eating atm, but just had a glass of Apple juice \o/


----------



## Dae Min (Feb 13, 2016)

Pure Leaf iced tea and some leftover spaghetti


----------



## SoftFairie (Feb 13, 2016)

Gummy worms and Capri Sun!


----------



## Chris (Feb 13, 2016)

Drinking a glass of ros? wine and trying to ignore my hunger. 

Just back from a restaurant where I ate essentially _everything_. Including two and a half desserts. Spent a fortune and I ate way more in one sitting than I think I ever have. And I'm still not 'stuffed'. Resisting snacking because dinner will be in an hour or so.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Feb 13, 2016)

Drinking what I think is vanilla milkshake and chips with enough salt to ward off ghosts. Ghhgh...


----------



## Belle of Pripyat (Feb 13, 2016)

I went to Target and bought my favorite Easter candy: Hershey's Eggs!







I have a big smile on my face as I'm eating them.


----------



## visibleghost (Feb 13, 2016)

chewing gum w pear and apple flavour


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 13, 2016)

Kladdkaka and coffee huhuhhu


----------



## wassop (Feb 13, 2016)

a graham cracker and water ( a.k.a i'm sick but wanted something sweet )


----------



## seliph (Feb 13, 2016)

You know the soup at Olive Garden that isn't gnocchi

I'm eating that but my mom's recipe, I forgot what it's called oops


----------



## Peanutcrossing (Feb 13, 2016)

Belle of Pripyat said:


> I went to Target and bought my favorite Easter candy: Hershey's Eggs!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ooh, they remind me of Cadbury's Mini Eggs, although I only seem to get hold of them at Easter 


Unfortunately I'm not eating at the moment (*cries*) because I should really be going to bed soon, but the last thing I had was a bottle of water.


----------



## Becca617 (Feb 13, 2016)

lays ovenbaked original chips and water
yum


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 13, 2016)

water and crisps why it's like past midnight qq rip sleep


----------



## Domestic (Feb 13, 2016)

A bunch of Japanese candy, like this Hi-Chew


----------



## dawsoncreek (Feb 13, 2016)

some Disney mickey mouse shaped pretzels...and I hate pretzels, but when your hungry...


----------



## mogyay (Feb 13, 2016)

mini eggs mm


----------



## p e p p e r (Feb 13, 2016)

greek yogurt with maple syrup


----------



## KarlaKGB (Feb 13, 2016)

mogyay said:


> mini eggs mm



dont they make u podgy


----------



## mogyay (Feb 13, 2016)

KarlaKGB said:


> dont they make u podgy



um i work out everyday and enjoy a balanced diet so no bye. gl having a body this good


----------



## riummi (Feb 13, 2016)

Some guava passion fruit green tea


----------



## meowlerrz (Feb 13, 2016)

Water and pizza


----------



## King Dorado (Feb 13, 2016)

a Chick-fil-A sandwich and waffle fries.


----------



## riummi (Feb 13, 2016)

taquitos


----------



## helloxcutiee (Feb 13, 2016)

I'm not drinking anything but I am eating parmesan garlic triscuit crackers. Yum.


----------



## Dorian (Feb 13, 2016)

Chocolate covered strawberries and a cup of tea. Got them for Valentine's Day


----------



## MozzarellaSticks (Feb 13, 2016)

Alcohol with a side of alcohol.


----------



## Byngo (Feb 13, 2016)

chocolate, strawberry and banana smoothie 

it's amazing tbh


----------



## mintellect (Feb 13, 2016)

Some chips, and I'm about to go get a glass of water.


----------



## teshima (Feb 13, 2016)

instant noodles

- - - Post Merge - - -

and vodka


----------



## p e p p e r (Feb 13, 2016)

trail mix


----------



## teshima (Feb 13, 2016)

still eating instant noodles


----------



## p e p p e r (Feb 14, 2016)

teshima said:


> still eating instant noodles



lol how many bags did you make???


----------



## King Dorado (Feb 28, 2016)

trying out these Lays Korean Barbecue-flavored potato chips.  not.  too. good...


----------



## mayor-of-ivyvale (Feb 28, 2016)

Orange soda, my faveeee


----------



## Belle of Pripyat (Feb 28, 2016)

I just ate lunch at Arby's. I had chicken tenders, mozzarella sticks and my usual bottle of water.


----------



## visibleghost (Feb 28, 2016)

chewing gum.....,


----------



## wassop (Feb 28, 2016)

lemonade


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 28, 2016)

salmon and salad.. soon some elder flower squash :3


----------



## Minni (Feb 28, 2016)

Popcorn!​


----------



## jiny (Feb 28, 2016)

honey bunches of oats cereal


----------



## nami26 (Feb 28, 2016)

Maruchan Ramen Noodles with chicken and Alcoholic Root Beer by Coney Island Brewing


----------



## King Dorado (Feb 28, 2016)

nami26 said:


> Maruchan Ramen Noodles with chicken and Alcoholic Root Beer by Coney Island Brewing



those root beers are all the rage, havet had any yet.  had a Henry's Hard Soda alcoholic ginger ale last night, it was okay; better than regular ginger ale but not as good as ginger beer.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Feb 28, 2016)

Eating: a Whatchamacallit 
Drinking: Water.


----------



## ZetaFunction (Feb 28, 2016)

I'm eating a freshly baked flax muffin right now.


----------



## mogyay (Feb 28, 2016)

ok i am about to have a mint hot chocolate and i'm excited


----------



## riummi (Feb 28, 2016)

some chocolate mousse with raspberries


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Feb 28, 2016)

I just had lasagna and a Pepsi


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Feb 28, 2016)

Finally. I can post in here! Anyway, those rits thin thingies. Cheddar flavored.


----------



## wassop (Feb 28, 2016)

i just ate macaroni with bacon and water


----------



## Tyboy000 (Feb 28, 2016)

I just had Subway with milk lol.


----------



## Trip (Feb 28, 2016)

Drinking some Fiji water.


----------



## Mercedes (Feb 28, 2016)

vinger


----------



## Vickie (Feb 28, 2016)

♥_ Cupcake and hot chocolate c: _♥
~♚Vickie​


----------



## thrillingprince (Feb 28, 2016)

I was eating mini eggs and coffee but i just feel sick to my stomach now..


----------



## King Dorado (Feb 28, 2016)

I just had chicken noodle soup from my neighborhood Chinese restaurant.  youd think theyd put ginger and spices in it, but its pretty bland, still tasty tho bc the noodles are so fresh and good.  i recommend this when youve got a cold and dont feel like cooking soup.


----------



## seliph (Feb 28, 2016)

I had dosa


----------



## jiny (Feb 28, 2016)

cookies


----------



## Cass123 (Feb 28, 2016)

Girl scout cookies


----------



## King Dorado (Feb 29, 2016)

Cass123 said:


> Girl scout cookies



ah man, what kind?  i only see them out there when i've already got an armful of donuts or pastries...


----------



## Cass123 (Feb 29, 2016)

King Dad said:


> ah man, what kind?  i only see them out there when i've already got an armful of donuts or pastries...



Samoas  My favorite kind


----------



## King Dorado (Feb 29, 2016)

Cass123 said:


> Samoas  My favorite kind




my favorite too! have you had the Samoas ice cream?  (i think it used to be made by Edies but may be Breyers now).


----------



## Cass123 (Feb 29, 2016)

King Dad said:


> my favorite too! have you had the Samoas ice cream?  (i think it used to be made by Edies but may be Breyers now).



Yes, I have. Unfortunately I'm lactose intolerant now so I can't have it anymore. But I loved it when I could have it.


----------



## p e p p e r (Feb 29, 2016)

some crispy chickpeas that I baked earlier


----------



## Vickie (Feb 29, 2016)

♥_ Home-cooked fried noodles with coffee c: _♥
~♚Vickie​


----------



## visibleghost (Feb 29, 2016)

chewing gum, as usual. with apple and pear flavour


----------



## HungryForCereal (Feb 29, 2016)

just ate three choco pies a minute ago.


----------



## Chiisanacx (Feb 29, 2016)

Drinking water. Being good for once because I never drink water at school I just tend to forget


----------



## TheGreatBrain (Feb 29, 2016)

Froot Loops. My favorite cereal.


----------



## Megan. (Feb 29, 2016)

Tea!


----------



## Kayrii (Feb 29, 2016)

Watteerrrr~ xD And soon to be peanut butter toast ^.^


----------



## tae (Feb 29, 2016)

hot chocolate because i finished off my coffee and forgot to buy more.


----------



## meowlerrz (Feb 29, 2016)

Drinking water because theres nothing else in this place to drink and chewing gum


----------



## visibleghost (Feb 29, 2016)

ice cream lmao


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Feb 29, 2016)

A Caramel Machiato from D&D and a Old Fashion Doughnut


----------



## King Dorado (Mar 1, 2016)

egg mcmuffin, and a flat white latte.


----------



## HungryForCereal (Mar 1, 2016)

i have an almost finished packet of pods chocolates beside me right now.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 1, 2016)

water and just gobbled down a daim chocolate bar lol


----------



## windloft (Mar 1, 2016)

i had orange juice and cookies, so i'm having coffee rn.


----------



## Chris (Mar 1, 2016)

Carbonara, prepared by Meg-Mog.


----------



## cornimer (Mar 1, 2016)

Peppermint tea. c:


----------



## jiny (Mar 1, 2016)

macaroni and cheese!


----------



## Dy1an (Mar 1, 2016)

paper
pica in a nutshell


----------



## derezzed (Mar 1, 2016)

eating fried chicken and drinking orange juice


----------



## mintellect (Mar 1, 2016)

I'm drinking water and I was eating chips a few minutes ago.


----------



## seliph (Mar 1, 2016)

dahl and rice with tilapia fish fry


----------



## Kittyinpink87 (Mar 1, 2016)

potato and brussel sprout tacos.


----------



## King Dorado (Mar 1, 2016)

thin crust bacon pizza, and Red Hook ESB


----------



## seliph (Mar 1, 2016)

Mint ice cream with oreo chunks in it
My soul has been saved


----------



## enchilada (Mar 1, 2016)

chicken wings and pibb extra


----------



## King Dorado (Mar 1, 2016)

enchilada said:


> chicken wings and pibb extra



extra here too-- Extra Special Bitter ale.  plus some kettle-cooked Olive Oil and Herbs chips.  bout to switch to the Smoked Gouda and Chive chips...


----------



## Oraki51 (Mar 1, 2016)

Ranch Sunflower seeds and water


----------



## aericell (Mar 1, 2016)

Honey lemon Halls and water because this cough is not going away


----------



## enchilada (Mar 1, 2016)

King Dad said:


> extra here too-- Extra Special Bitter ale.  plus some kettle-cooked Olive Oil and Herbs chips.  bout to switch to the Smoked Gouda and Chive chips...



munchies detected


----------



## Loriii (Mar 2, 2016)

happinessdelight said:


> Honey lemon Halls and water because this cough is not going away



Drinking warm tea could also help. I also have a cough that's been with me for weeks now lol. I hope you get well soon! 

Hmm what am I eating right now? Chocolate! lol I know it's bad for a cough XD


----------



## King Dorado (Mar 2, 2016)

arg I just got over the flu, and now i too am getting a cough.  maybe i should switch from ale, to a hot whiskey with lemon and honey...


----------



## quietly-stuttered (Mar 2, 2016)

Spicy green curry with chicken, green peppers and carrots ♥ I'm in heaven >w<


----------



## cornimer (Mar 2, 2016)

A salmon sandwhich and a bowl of vegetables


----------



## Megan. (Mar 2, 2016)

Water.


----------



## p e p p e r (Mar 2, 2016)

avocado toast


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 3, 2016)

milk, we don't really have much to eat at home now besides nuts.


----------



## boujee (Mar 3, 2016)

Cheesy spaghetti with a Coke
Also two pieces of garlic bread.


----------



## jiny (Mar 3, 2016)

a cherry flavored lollipop


----------



## Naekoya (Mar 3, 2016)

Just sweet tea with lemon :3


----------



## MayorJudyOfZootopia (Mar 3, 2016)

just finished drinking a root beer float that my grandma made 8)


----------



## Beardo (Mar 3, 2016)

Strawberry ice cream and water


----------



## inkling (Mar 3, 2016)

wine & lentil soup


----------



## TheGreatBrain (Mar 3, 2016)

Candy. I ate pizza earlier.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Mar 3, 2016)

Just drinking some water atm lol. Just finished eating dinner, which was rice, vegetables, and fried fish (catfish I believe).


----------



## brookethecat (Mar 3, 2016)

Pasta with a Coke <3 I loooove both


----------



## ZetaFunction (Mar 3, 2016)

Eating a little bowl of popped sorghum, lightly salted


----------



## raeyoung (Mar 3, 2016)

Nothing. ;n; MOTHER FEED MEH!


----------



## quietly-stuttered (Mar 3, 2016)

Half tea and half lemonade I made at work today ^^


----------



## King Dorado (Mar 3, 2016)

quietly-stuttered said:


> Half tea and half lemonade I made at work today ^^



btw that's called an "Arnold Palmer"


----------



## Llust (Mar 3, 2016)

string cheese and cashews. not the best snack, but we ran out of all the good food like seaweed and pocky


----------



## King Dorado (Mar 4, 2016)

(I used to get the dark chocolate Pocky but i only see the plain chocolate version everywhere now.)

am comparing Lays smoked gouda/chive chips with their cheddar/sour cream chips.  theyre both so good-- Why must one of them be discontinued?  why?


----------



## p e p p e r (Mar 4, 2016)

some German gummy bears


----------



## King Dorado (Mar 4, 2016)

p e p p e r said:


> some German gummy bears



Harbro!  sie schmekt gut aus!  or something like that.  they are a better quality than the generic gummi candies, imo.


----------



## p e p p e r (Mar 4, 2016)

King Dad said:


> Harbro!  sie schmekt gut aus!  or something like that.  they are a better quality than the generic gummi candies, imo.



these are the ones I'm eating (my fav)







but I also get the Haribo imported from Germany as well (no artificial colors or flavors)


----------



## teshima (Mar 4, 2016)

green tea and chips lol im healthy


----------



## ashnoona (Mar 4, 2016)

Absolutely nothing D;
im actually thinking about what to make for dinner and Im so stumped rn
Maybe pizza..o.o


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Mar 4, 2016)

im eating fruits xoxo

man who didn't poop for several years and had like an 11 pound poop in him and now he has to frever use enemas to poop bc his intestinal walls are now broken and cant pish out the poop xoxohave you heard of the chinese man who didn't poop for several years and had like an 11 pound poop in him and now he has to frever use enemas to poop bc his intestinal walls are now broken and cant pish out the poop xoxohave you heard of the chinese man who didn't poop for several years and had like an 11 pound poop in him and now he has to frever use enemas to poop bc his intestinal walls are now broken and cant pish out the poop xoxooop xoxot the poop xoxoman who didn't poop for several years and had like an 11 pound poop in him and now he has to frever use enemas to poop bc his intestinal walls are now broken and cant pish out the poop xoxohave you heard of the chinese man who didn't poop for several years and had like an 11 pound poop in him and now he has to frever use enemas to poop bc his intestinal walls are now broken and cant pish out the poop xoxohave you heard of the chinese man who didn't poop for several years and had like an 11 pound poop in him and now he has to frever use enemas to poop bc his intestinal walls are now broken and cant pish out the poop xoxooop xoxot the poop xoxoman who didn't poop for several years and had like an 11 pound poop in him and now he has to frever use enemas to poop bc his intestinal walls are now broken and cant pish out the poop xoxohave you heard of the chinese man who didn't poop for several years and had like an 11 pound poop in him and now he has to frever use enemas to poop bc his intestinal walls are now broken and cant pish out the poop xoxohave you heard of the chinese man who didn't poop for several years and had like an 11 pound poop in him and now he has to frever use enemas to poop bc his intestinal walls are now broken and cant pish oman who didn't poop for several years and had like an 11 pound poop in him and now he has to frever use enemas to poop bc his intestinal walls are now broken and cant pish out the poop xoxohave you heard of the chinese man who didn't poop for several years and had like an 11 pound poop in him and now he has to frever use enemas to poop bc his intestinal walls are now broken and cant pish out the poop xoxohave you heard of the chinese man who didn't poop for several years and had like an 11 pound poop in him and now he has to frever use enemas to poop bc his intestinal walls are now broken and cant pish out the poop xoxooop xoxot the pooman who didn't poop for several years and had like an 11 pound poop in him and now he has to frever use enemas to poop bc his intestinal walls are now broken and cant pish out the poop xoxohave you heard of the chinese man who didn't poop for several years and had like an 11 pound poop in him and now he has to frever use enemas to poop bc his intestinal walls are now broken and cant pish out the poop xoxohave you heard of the chinese man who didn't poop for several years and had like an 11 pound poop in him and now he has to frever use enemas to poop bc his intestinal walls are now broken and cant pish out the poop xoxooop xoxot the poop xoxop xoxout the poop xoxooop xoxot the poop xoxo


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 4, 2016)

orange juice all the fruits are bad here except the lemon and i dont feel like ripping up my sore mouth again lol


----------



## kelpy (Mar 4, 2016)

My own spit.
Because I'm not eating anything right now.


----------



## windloft (Mar 4, 2016)

coffee w/ sugar, milk, and cream. i think it was mixed w/ itallian creamer too but idk ?


----------



## boujee (Mar 4, 2016)

Cheeseburger platter with a Mountain Dew.

This is why I have a fcking gerd but this mouth orgasm is better.


----------



## meows (Mar 4, 2016)

Earl Gray tea with milk. no food, food in the morning is baaad!


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 4, 2016)

bacardi breezer pineapple so gud m8

also had some licorice earlier


----------



## King Dorado (Mar 5, 2016)

a spicy deviled crab croquette, and a mojo roast pork sandwich on Cuban bread, with a Coco Rico soda...


----------



## Fizzii (Mar 5, 2016)

I just made an avocado, kiwi and apple smoothie, but the blended kiwi seeds have made my throat itchy and gross. Seedless kiwis should be a thing >.<


----------



## CuteYuYu (Mar 5, 2016)

cuties<3


----------



## gazea9r (Mar 5, 2016)

Just had a plate of rice and pork what was cooked in some tangy sauce that my boyfriend brought home from work. I'm about to make a peanut butter and jelly sandwich and eat some cake right now..because unhealthy food <3


----------



## TheGreatBrain (Mar 5, 2016)

Chocolate, peanutbutter icecream.


----------



## Taj (Mar 5, 2016)

Chic Fil-A


----------



## Dorian (Mar 5, 2016)

Cup of tea and a fresh donut.


----------



## King Dorado (Mar 5, 2016)

Dorian said:


> Cup of tea and a fresh donut.



what kind of tea?  i always viewed donuts as a coffee pairing...


----------



## helloxcutiee (Mar 6, 2016)

Drinking water, eating nothing.


----------

